# Evo Canned Cat Food... Switching to Wet



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I FINALLY managed to convince my mom to start buying our kitties wet cat food after her sister's beloved cat had to be put down from kidney failure from a poor diet : I did a bit of research beforehand and read all the labels of the cans at the store and this was the best stuff I could find... I picked up two large cans of each of the chicken and duck formulas to see if my cats preferred one or the other. There are no grains and very little veggies as far as I can tell and it is 95% meat. It was pretty pricy at $2.70 for a 13.2 oz can but it's a start. Is this stuff any good? I figure anything is probably going to be better than the cruddy grainy dry food they were getting before. And how should I go about introducing it to them? Like if they turn their noses and refuse to eat it lol.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

yes thats a good food.
It's a good brand, I would use it for my cats but my family has 6 fat cats, so buying that much food would run us broke, xD


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Kiko said:


> yes thats a good food.
> It's a good brand, I would use it for my cats but my family has 6 fat cats, so buying that much food would run us broke, xD


ah glad to hear that  yeah it's expensive even with two kitties lol. one can a day between the two of them would run at about 85-90 bucks a month to feed them... yeowza  will have to look at ordering it in bulk and picking it up in the USA or something lol


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Innova/EVO is a good brand, but they've been recently bought out by Proctor & Gamble. This means that the quality of their ingredients or their sourcing may change to lower quality.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I've managed to convert Izzy to eating it straight, she actually made the choice on her own. While I was mixing some in with their dry food she ate it straight out of the can instead so yay progress  Tao hasn't caught on quite yet (and he adamantly squawks at my door if there's no dry food out) but he will eat about half and half now which is good enough for me


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I was feeding my kitten Evo for a while.... but then I was informed it would actually work out cheaper and better for her to feed her an all raw diet. So now I just pick up her meals at the grocery store and its so much cheaper.


----------



## Cinder (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh man, the food I buy my kitties is 70 cents for a small can ( usually presidents choice( no name) or Fancy feast) Haha my cats love the food, but only the pate, they just lick the juice off of the chunks in gravy : P And one of them won't eat salmon.

I never used to feed my cats soft food ( they always have hard food out, actually my one cat ( I admit hes a bit of a porker but I love him ) will meow at you if he ca see the bottom of his bowl.) I used to have 4 cats, then when we only had 3, our one cat got so old that he lost all of his back teeth, and lots a whole bunch of weight cause he couldn't eat the hard food, so we started giving them wet food as well as their soft food. When the old guy got put down, the other 2 had become so accustomed to getting the wet food that we had to keep giving to them (That's how my cat got to be so fat, he eats his brother's wet food.. his brother is scarily skinny but he is just naturally smaller and we spoil him with cheese)


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> I was feeding my kitten Evo for a while.... but then I was informed it would actually work out cheaper and better for her to feed her an all raw diet. So now I just pick up her meals at the grocery store and its so much cheaper.


What do you feed your cat? We only feed our cats this off brand dry food, but now I think maybe we should switch...I always thought wet food was bad to feed them everyday but it seems as if I'm wrong about that.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

cats are accustomed to getting their moisture from the food they eat since they evolved from desert animals. if they are having to constantly drink out of a bowl or something else they are severely dehydrated, which can cause kidney failure and renal failure long term :/ they should be getting most of their water from their food.

grains in cheap dry cat food are esentially fillers, they are just carbs which cats need very little of in their diet (like 5%) and vegetables are nearly undigestible :/ read the ingredients on the bag and it's likely that there are tons of grains and the like if it's a cheap brand. there are some good dry food brands that have real meat meals in them, but i was recommended to feed them raw/canned wet food twice a day and just let them free feed on the dry if they get hungry in between.

my cats have grown to love the evo food, they come in my room and meow and pester me if they're hungry and there's none out :-\


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I feed my cats raw chicken, beef, tripe, duck, tuna, salmon, prawns, oysters, crab... the sea fish especially provide lots of moisture and they get ''all the trimmings'' such as the legs, beaks, organs, bones etc. My cats prefer raw over the Evo when given the choice, and I decided that way I'd know exactly what was going into them.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

ive always thought wet food was bad for animals. Its mostly water,it makes their poo smell, wet cat food itself stinks. It can rot their teeth out if your feeding nothing but wet food and it can make them fat. They have teeth for a reason lol. Youd might as well go raw. But I love Evo foods. They dont sell it where I live...sigh


----------

